# I’m new here! Northeast/Central Ohio.



## Nomiharris (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey there! I’m kinda new to mushroom hunting. This will be my third year. We own about 40-50 acres of woods, they were also logged about 3 years ago so last year was perfect. I think it was because of the disturbed earth? At least that’s what I read, freshly logged woods are prime for mushrooms? Please correct me if I am wrong, I am wanting to learn more and all I can!
I am hoping to find tons this year, I noticed there are a lot on this hill that faces north towards the lake.


----------



## River Birch Run (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm in crawford co. Where are you at?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Morel, and other mushroom, mycelium have what are called "mycorrhizal" relationships with trees and other plants. The mycelium gives the tree an extended root system that brings it water and minerals. The tree gives back amino acids and sugars that the mushrooms need. Once the roots began to die, the mushroom mycelium sensed that the tree was in trouble and knew it had to sprout mushrooms to make spore to broadcast since it now needs to "get out of Dodge"! Don't know how long it will last, but sounds like you are hitting it right.


----------



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> Morel, and other mushroom, mycelium have what are called "mycorrhizal" relationships with trees and other plants. The mycelium gives the tree an extended root system that brings it water and minerals. The tree gives back amino acids and sugars that the mushrooms need. Once the roots began to die, the mushroom mycelium sensed that the tree was in trouble and knew it had to sprout mushrooms to make spore to broadcast since it now needs to "get out of Dodge"! Don't know how long it will last, but sounds like you are hitting it right.


This


shroomsearcher said:


> Morel, and other mushroom, mycelium have what are called "mycorrhizal" relationships with trees and other plants. The mycelium gives the tree an extended root system that brings it water and minerals. The tree gives back amino acids and sugars that the mushrooms need. Once the roots began to die, the mushroom mycelium sensed that the tree was in trouble and knew it had to sprout mushrooms to make spore to broadcast since it now needs to "get out of Dodge"! Don't know how long it will last, but sounds like you are hitting it right.


This is the best explanation on the growing mycorrhizal mushroom I have ever read. Thank you


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

jimwas98 said:


> This
> 
> This is the best explanation on the growing mycorrhizal mushroom I have ever read. Thank you


You're welcome. They are finding out some absolutely amazing stuff about mushrooms and mycelium. When you have some time go on YouTube and search for Paul Stamets, or Joe Rogan #1035 I believe. There's also a movie out called Fantastic Fungi, which is where I first found out about Stamets. It's available for rental on vimeo for $4.99 but you only have a 2 day window in which to watch it. I watched it and then went back and bought it so I can watch it whenever I want. They also have a website.


----------

